# Brake Caliper Tidy Up



## JayMac

Today I had a bit of time to spare and managed to get my brake calipers tidied up and painted. They've been in a bad way for a while now as you can see below.



















Please excuse the state the car/arches/wheels are in, I only had time to do one or the other so opted for getting the calipers sorted!

So I started by giving them a rub with a wire brush then a good spray with brake cleaner. I then set about the calipers, brake guards and hubs. Nothing too fancy, just silver and black!



















I then opted to paint the clip black as I couldn't find any wire wool to clean them up.










So here's the finished article, pleased how they turned out! Thanks for reading!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good - certainly a big improvement :thumb:


----------



## jdo

Good use of that spare time  Freshened things up nicely.

What did you use?


----------



## JayMac

Just used Hammerite, smooth silver & smooth black!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c87reed

Jobs like this make a lot of difference to the overall appearance. I did a similar thing on our old Corsa E, the callipers were looking tired after only 6k miles, but they weren't painted from the factory.


----------



## JB052

Much better


----------



## Marc2004

Got as far as cleaning one of mine before I decided I need a decent jack. Good job on yours.


----------



## apcv41

Lovely job on those.


----------



## streaky

I particularly like the black painted Spring clips. Nice work


----------



## JayMac

streaky said:


> I particularly like the black painted Spring clips. Nice work


Me too and I hadn't initially planned on that, I had wanted to polish them up a bit, but turns out black looks great on them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s70rjw

Good result. Makes a huge difference.


----------

